# 2009 Forum Awards!



## DavidWoner (Dec 23, 2009)

So as the decade draws to a close, we thought it would be fun to look back at the best (and worst) 2009 had to offer us. These awards are here to honor (and shame?) some key posters from 2009. The winners will be chosen by you, using a weighted voting system. The voting starts now, and will close sometime in January. Please actually link to posts/threads with examples of why you think a person/post/thread fits a category, don't just mention it. So ya, here are the categories.

EDIT: Here are results.

*Best Post (overall)* goes to pentrixter for his Review of Main 3x3x3 Cube Models. This was an extremely informative post, with data on many major cube types as well as plenty of pictures and a pretty good analysis. It's too bad it's not completely updated, but even with that it's still a great example of how good a post can be.

*Funnniest Post* goes to 04mucklowd talking about Petrus. Whether it was meant seriously or not, this post is so wrong it's hilarious. Runner-ups included blade740 on Breandan's species and blade740 clarifying the term "official PB". There were a LOT of other really funny posts, though - too many to mention them all!

*Worst Post* goes to shoot1510 complaining about getting extra presents... in a topic about a cuber who was diagnosed with cancer. Sorry, but that's just not OK 

*Best Arguing* goes to the meta-argument. No single person deserves to win this award - that amazing argument was a collaboration between many people, who each contributed their little bit of awesome.

*Worst Arguing* goes to imaghost. Here's just a little example of his ridiculous "logic" - read the whole topic for the full dose. The runner-up is krazedkat in the Perception and thoughts about USA thread. Rarely has there ever been so many fail arguments in one place.

*Best Response to a Troll* goes to qqwref for freeform poetry. A very silly post was transformed into a true work of art. How often does that happen?

*Best Use of Facepalm* goes to DavidWoner for the 9:47 facepalm video. Might've been a bit of an overkill, though.

*Best Use of Memes* goes to 4chan. This is just one of many examples. Edward had a pretty great meme use as well.

*Worst Abuse of Memes* goes to 4chan, of course. There was a time when he was responsible for the vast majority of meme posts in the entire forum.

*Best Member (overall)* goes to Mike Hughey. Mike is well-known for his amazing BLD skills and accuracy, as well as for his enthusiastic participation in the forum's weekly competitions. Besides that, though, he's always very helpful and supportive to everyone, and I don't think I've ever seen him be mean. He truly deserves this award.

*Most Intelligent Member* goes to qqwref. He seems to have a very good overall grasp of cubing theory, even inventing a new 3x3x3 speed method, and tends to make long, well-reasoned posts in almost every debate thread. The runner-up is Johannes91, who also seems to have a very good understanding of theory, but hasn't really been active enough to truly prove it.

*Meanest Member* goes to Stefan Pochmann, who's built an awesome reputation around telling off anyone who has problems with grammar, reasoning, or understanding. He may be right most of the time, but he's definitely a meanie  Dene is the runner-up - like Pochmann, he was also never afraid to criticize others for their mistakes. An honorable mention must of course go out to 04mucklowd.

*Nicest Member* goes to Mike Hughey, for always being polite, supportive and helpful. In a difficult decision, he won by a nose over cmhardw, the runner-up, because of just being more active around beginners and people interested in learning BLD.

*Most Helpful Member* goes to cmhardw, not just for always being willing to help out, but also for many useful and highly informative posts on BLD theory. This was also a tough decision, with the close runner-up being Mike Hughey. Mats Bergsten also deserves mention for all of his hard work running the points system for the Weekly Competition.

*Least Helpful Member* goes to 04mucklowd's "no one cares" post. I'm not sure it's logically possible to be less helpful than that.

*Funniest Member* goes to shelley, mostly for her great posts in the comic thread. She was also the author of the wonderful "cube noob squad" comic. The runner-ups are blade740 and DavidWoner, who've both made many very funny posts.

*Most Clueless Member* goes to cmowla, who seemed to have a lot of trouble understanding how the cubing community works at the beginning. He tried to sell us algs  The runner-up is shoot1510, who didn't seem to really get how bad his grammar was - and had to make a poll asking the community about it!

*Best Moderator* goes to shelley. Not only is she funny, but she's also been responsible for some of the best topic title changes in the history of the forum.

*Worst Moderator* goes to brunson. Sorry to say this, but he's made some really questionable decisions, such as suddenly going crazy in a religion thread, and seeming to believe that everyone involved in sharing copyrighted files visited 4chan. He hasn't made much of an effort to become fast, either (this IS speedsolving, after all), and can sometimes be a jerk. Oh well.

*Best Troll* goes to Jaysammey777. Look at the threads he's created and you'll see exactly what I mean. The runner-up is some trolling done, not on the community, but by the community on a guy called rubikscuberdude. There was a lot more going on than just that topic, but the topic itself was epic enough to get a second place.

*Worst Troll* goes to TheMachanga. Don't troll and post in the same thread!

*Biggest Postwhore* goes to byu. You can't tell now, but at some point he had roughly 80 posts per day. Don't even TRY to beat that.

*Most Insane Member* goes to Guimond in his many incarnations. He's the guy who posts a random youtube video (and man are they RANDOM), usually accompanied with some crazy rant about him being the first to do BLD. Few people could ever come close to this stuff.

*Worst Grammar* goes to shoot1510. You'll have to read some of his old posts to see what we mean, but the evidence is all here.

*Most Improved Noob* goes to ChrisBird. He was once just another youtube noob trying to get more subscriptions, but he's gotten much better and gained a lot of respect since then. More people should follow in his footsteps!

*Least Improved Noob* goes to shoot1510. He still makes no sense...

*Most Worsened Noob* goes to ZB FTW!!!. I guess not everyone improves with time. (But without noobs, who would we make fun of?)

*Most Deserved Ban* goes to Pentrixter, for persistent asshattery.

*Most Deserving of a Ban* goes to Gurplex. He's made some really weird topics, and I'm not sure whether he's trying to cause chaos or just really weird, but either way he's broken most of the rules of the forum a few times over.

*Most Gender-Confused* goes to joey. Earlier he had a picture of BeautifullyDecayed as his avatar, and then CharlieCooper had a picture of him... this was quite confusing. Paul Wagner is the runner-up, for this post.

*Least Similar Online and RL Personas* goes to Dene. He's a pretty nice guy in real life, really!

*Best Signature* goes to Erik. It said "getting lucky is not a crime...", which was a really great slogan for him, as he held the world record single solve for the 3x3x3 cube throughout all of 2009, and in fact still holds it.

*Worst Signature* goes to GreenDragon. This infamous signature proclaimed the following to the world: "I don't spell Rubik's Cube like that, I spell it like Rubix's Cube. Deal with it, it's how I roll." Classy.

*Best Avatar* goes to Stefan Pochmann for his angry face avatar. His old avatar was extremely well-known in the cubing world, and switching to an angry face to reference his mean forum presence was a brilliant move. The runner-up is DavidWoner, for his ever-changing Pokemon avatar.

*Worst Avatar* goes to Edward. C'mon, first you were a black guy, then a white guy, and now an anime character. Stop changing races, please!

*Biggest Fanboy* goes to IamWEB. This was a pretty obvious one, as he's shown his fanboyism many times on the forum.

*Best Thread Title* goes to I lack the reading comprehension to understand WCA regulations. Sure, this topic title was edited by a mod, but it's still the best one I've ever seen.

*Worst Thread Title* goes to 20 turns suffice for 3x3x3! - because it wasn't that, but rather a Surprise Challenge by Chris Hardwick! Very sneaky Chris, and a great prank, but this is a perfect example of what not to do with your thread titles 

*Best Thread* goes to MONKEYDUDE1313 IS QUITTING?????. A lot of great stuff went on in that thread, such as some hilarious fanboyism, a computer-generated complaint letter, and the meta-argument mentioned earlier. Just because a thread starts out bad doesn't mean it has to end up that way. The runner-ups are Rude people (which WAS a joke, if you're not sure) and [email protected]'s hilarious topic about solving the cube with his pants.

*Worst Thread* goes to Cubing Word Association, i.e. the thread that just wouldn't die. Even after being closed, it's still the off-topic thread with the second most replies and views. The extremely low post content and quality in this thread was one of the deciding factors that made Off-Topic posts not count towards postcount. Good job, guys!

*Best Quote Tree* goes to the one in the Belleview Open thread. just a suggestion

Finally, *Dumbest Post of the Year* goes to Paul Wagner for telling someone "good luck" on a negative time BLD attempt... two days after they'd done it! As Stefan correctly pointed out, that couldn't be beaten. There were too many dumb posts to list any runner-ups, but I'm sure if you've been around long enough you'll have your own private collection 


Well, that's it! I hope you all enjoyed 2009, and here's to the next year being even better!


----------



## Dene (Dec 23, 2009)

Dene wins everything plz.

But on a more serious note, I must bring my attention to this post (NOTE: I am not nominating Mr. Pochmann for dumbest post).


----------



## Yichen (Dec 23, 2009)

only you!
haha


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 23, 2009)

biggest postwhore: I nominate Edward (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?u=6676) But: do A LOT of posts which are ok mean postwhoring? idk

funniest post: that one Rama posted in the musical thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=244507&postcount=36

nicest member: Chris Hardwick (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?u=63)


----------



## MrData (Dec 23, 2009)

Biggest fanboy?


----------



## Novriil (Dec 23, 2009)

Few ideas:

Why don't you make a subforum for "forum awards 2009" And seperate threads for every category.. So people just open the thread and nominate a people. First week or so people say doifferent names for nominations.. and then moderator/administrator make a poll to the same thread with those name who were nonimated.. and honest POLL would save the world.

Example..

Under offtopic: 2009 Forum Awards!
and there are all the threads about: 
Best Post (overall)

Funniest Post

Worst Post

Best Arguing

Worst Arguing
...

I think it's better.


----------



## Dene (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh, and this one for best thread. Undoubtedly. Too many epic moments in this thread.


----------



## Faz (Dec 23, 2009)

Best Post ?
Funniest Post: ?
Worst Post: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=121033#post121033 - ya lol
Best Arguing: Dene - Dene wins
Worst Arguing: Edward - Edward faiols
Best Response to a Troll: The one "believe it or not, you can read the forums without actually posting" directed at Edward
Best Use of Facepalm: ?
Best Use of Memes: Escher - ya
Worst Abuse of Memes: Cubes=life (4chan now) - yeah overuse chris 
Best Member: Mike Hughey? - Idk lol
Most Intelligent Member: qqwref?
Meanest Member: ?
Nicest Member: AvGalen - "Mr Nice guy"
Most Helpful Member: Chris Hardwick
Least Helpful Member: ?
Funniest Member: ?
Most Clueless Member: Jaysammey777 - HAU TO SOLVE A 4X4 FASTA V.2
Best Moderator: ofc woner - he just is
Worst Moderator: ?
Best Troll: Rubiks Exer (Parity) - pretty noob
Worst Troll: Elcarc - orelay
Biggest Postwhore: Byu
Most Insane Member: Guimond - (Themancube)
Worst Grammar: elcarc - ya the old edward
Most Improved Noob: ChrisBird (monkeydude1313) - this
Least Improved Noob: Edward - Yeah...
Most Worsened Noob: ZB FTW!! - wut a nub
Most Deserved Ban: elcarc - ya
Most Deserving of a Ban: Owen  - very annoying threads
Most Gender-Confused: Denay - obvious
Least Similar Online and RL Personas: I've been told StefanPochmann
Best Signature: ?
Worst Signature: ?
Best Avatar: DavidWoner - pokemon
Worst Avatar: Pokemon copiers (ZB FTW)
Biggest Fanboy: ?
Best Thread Title: Speedcubing in Melbourne  
Worst Thread Title: Cuding hep - Lol nub title faiol

Will edit moar later.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 23, 2009)

I want to nominate this post of mine for best response to a troll. Yay, freeform poetry.


----------



## shelley (Dec 23, 2009)

Best Facepalm: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=181600&postcount=207


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 23, 2009)

Dumbest Post: This was in the Rowe vs. Faz thread when people were making up stupid sn's and someone didn't get the joke when it was quite obvious. It went something like this:

--That doesn't compare to what xtremecuber35 did.

--Or xcubes4eva777x

--How can you guys forget cubemasta86? I'll never forgive him for what he did.
__________________


fazrulz said:


> plztell all these stories, or summarise them. I can't get into IRC cos it says I haven't downloaded java, BUT I HAVE LIKE 3 TIMES!!
> 
> EDIT: oic fake


----------



## Faz (Dec 23, 2009)

lololololol at me.

There isn't a "dumbest post" category


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 23, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I want to nominate this post of mine for best response to a troll. Yay, freeform poetry.


+1



shelley said:


> Best Facepalm: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=181600&postcount=207


aaand +1



PhillipEspinoza said:


> Dumbest Post:[...]
> 
> 
> fazrulz said:
> ...


guess what, +1


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 23, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > I want to nominate this post of mine for best response to a troll. Yay, freeform poetry.
> ...



If we could do the top 5 biggest fails then I nominate your video and my response video.​


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 23, 2009)

IamWEB for Anthony fanboy. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=249802#post249802

Jaysammey777 for most clueless. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17079. Obviously.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 23, 2009)

Guess I better change me sig back...


----------



## Forte (Dec 23, 2009)

Worst Abuse of Memes - daniel0731ex
Nicest Member - cmhardw
Most Helpful Member - cmhardw
Funniest Member - Gurplex2
Best Moderator - DavidWoner
Biggest Postwhore - Edward
Best Avatar - DavidWoner
Biggest Fanboy (doesn't matter whom they are a fan of) - JunwenYao
Worst Thread - http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16936


----------



## Tomk (Dec 23, 2009)

Most helpful Member = Chris H
Most intelligent member = Stephen Pochman


----------



## Dene (Dec 23, 2009)

Another nomination for best thread, although mainly this is just for the giggles: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16231


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh hey, I'm just gonna leave this here. Yup...


----------



## Edward (Dec 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Oh hey, I'm just gonna leave http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=272858#post272858][this here. Yup...



The way that thread is, it makes it look like my post made no sense lol.

Will have nominations soon.


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Dec 23, 2009)

Edward said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Oh hey, I'm just gonna leave http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=272858#post272858][this here. Yup...
> ...



You are clueless and post alot. 
Postwhore: Edward


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 23, 2009)

Can we nominate a person's avatar for one of the award not related to avatars?


----------



## Dene (Dec 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Can we nominate a person's avatar for one of the award not related to avatars?



Depends on what you want to say; spit it out.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 23, 2009)

Biggest postwhore - I'd say tkcube right now.. Every time I open speedsolving I see he has posted some pointless thread again.. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/search.php?searchid=485180

In my opinion most of them are pointless..


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 23, 2009)

It is mathematically impossible to be a bigger postwhore than byu


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 23, 2009)

Because Edward is a male, his nomination should transferred to the girl in his avatar. She's more deserving. :3


----------



## shelley (Dec 23, 2009)

Nominations for Best Quote Tree:
The meme that started in this thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16231
Epic meta-argument here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=181532&postcount=162
"or you can just use petrus" would have been my third nomination, but that was deleted as spam.

Funniest Post? http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=181243&postcount=9


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 23, 2009)

I nominate myself for most worsened noob. I just read the whole "MONKEYDUDE1313 IS QUITTING" thread.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 23, 2009)

I concur with Faz, I do use lots of memes. 0:

Also, for most likely to be banned, I would say Daniel013ex, or also Owen.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 23, 2009)

I got nominated for the "best improved noob" award at the German forums


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 23, 2009)

^
|
|
|
|
I nominate Cornelius for being the biggest noob because he doesn't want to edit his post and his post is completely off-topic because he is talking about another forum. Shame on you, Cornelius.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 23, 2009)

^
|
|
|
|
|
|

I nominate Maarten for the meanest member, because he always stalks all my posts and knows everything about for example my competition results before everyone else knows it, before even telling him.

STALKER!
Shame on you, Maarten!


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 23, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I nominate Cornelius for being the biggest noob because he doesn't want to edit his post and his post is completely off-topic because he is talking about another forum. Shame on you, Cornelius.


+1, also because he used the word "Avatar" instead of "Award"


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 23, 2009)

^
|
|
|
|
|
|
I nominate Cornelius and Maarten for best arguing, and Stefan for most clueless member, because that's why I told Cornelius to edit his post in the first place. Shame on you, Stefan.


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 23, 2009)

^
|
|
|
|
|
|
I +1 Maarten as meanest member, because one post is enough for him to nominate someone as a whole clueless member... shame on you, Maarten.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 23, 2009)

I think everyones forgeting someone...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 23, 2009)

^
|
|
|
|
I nominate 04mucklowd for most intelligent member, because he's right.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 23, 2009)

Forte said:


> Nicest Member - cmhardw
> Most Helpful Member - cmhardw



This


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 23, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > I nominate Cornelius for being the biggest noob because he doesn't want to edit his post and his post is completely off-topic because he is talking about another forum. Shame on you, Cornelius.
> ...



That was a secret sign for you, since you are the host of the german forum *AWARDS!*
You should nominate me for bestestest avatar too!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...


I think you mean "award".


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 23, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Sin-H said:
> ...


I think you don't have a clue.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 23, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Yes said:
> ...


Correct.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 23, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



MaartenmaykesnosenseD


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Sin-H said:
> ...


I nominate myself for most clueless member. Why? I have no idea.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 23, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



+1 !!!
Also best arguing.
canhazepicwin.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 23, 2009)

best post:http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=272858&postcount=4

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=291462&postcount=300


----------



## Innocence (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay, I've only been here for a few months, but I've lurked before, and read a fair few threads, so I think what I'm voting for will count.


Spoiler



Worst Post: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=238049#post238049

Best Use of Facepalm: There is no good use for facepalm.

Best Member (overall): Chris Hardwick a.k.a cmhardw

Most Intelligent Member: Stephan Pochmann

Meanest Member: Lucas Garron

Nicest Member: Chris Hardwick a.k.a cmhardw

Most Helpful Member: Chris Hardwick^

Least Helpful Member: ben1996123 (See worst post)

Funniest Member: daniel0731ex

Most Clueless Member: Jaysammey777

Best Moderator: Lucas Garron. As a moderator, he's done a lot in a short space of time.

Worst Moderator: It wouldn't be nice to nominate a worst moderator. Get rid of it. 

Best Troll: daniel0731ex

Biggest Postwhore: Arnaud von Galen. He must be, he has the most posts. 

Most Insane Member: TioMario

Most Improved Noob: ben1996123

Least Improved Noob: Jaysammey777

Most Worsened Noob: daniel0731ex

Most Gender-Confused: CharlieCooper. That is, most people confuse her gender. 

Best Avatar: Musli4brekkies's Rubik's cube Bra. Not saying it's original, but it's who I associate the avatar with.

Best Thread Title: "20 turns suffice for 3x3x3!" by cmhardw. Classic.

Worst Thread Title: Generic threads along the line of : "Urgent speedcubing question! Need help!


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 23, 2009)

Most improved noob; Yes, We Can. 
Worst use of memes; Daniel
Best use; Chris(4chan)
Best Mod; Dan Cohen


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 23, 2009)

Aww. I wanna award.
On a seriouz note, rowe should have won.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd like to nominate myself for best response.


----------



## Owen (Dec 23, 2009)

4Chan said:


> I concur with Faz, I do use lots of memes. 0:
> 
> Also, for most likely to be banned, I would say Daniel013ex, or also Owen.



You make Owen grumpy.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 23, 2009)

Owen said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > I concur with Faz, I do use lots of memes. 0:
> ...



Daniel013ex has already been banned. xD


----------



## Novriil (Dec 23, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> It is mathematically impossible to be a bigger postwhore than byu



I meant it more like he's having so many pointless topics and posting sometimes so stupid things.


----------



## (R) (Dec 23, 2009)

Me for meanest and least helpful


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 23, 2009)

Best Quote Tree:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=211207&postcount=13

Philosopher puns ftw.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 23, 2009)

Funniest post:


Escher said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > A cube may not injure a human being or, through inaction, allow a human being to come to harm.
> ...



Worst Abuse of Memes: Edward

Best Member (overall): Mike Hughey, Chris Hardwick

Most Intelligent Member: qqwref, guusrs

Meanest Member: CubeOrDie

Nicest Member: Chris Hardwick, Mike Hughey

Most Helpful Member: Chris Hardwick, Lucas Garron, guusrs

Funniest Member: 4Chan

Most Clueless Member: Byu

Best Troll: Dene

Worst Troll: OneKube, Logan

Biggest Postwhore: Byu, Edward

Most Insane Member: Dene

Worst Grammar: plenty of noobs

Most Improved Noob: Fazrulz (improved so much that he's an expert now!), ChrisBird

Least Improved Noob: Edward

Most Gender-Confused: Dene

Least Similar Online and RL Personas: fanwuq

Best Avatar: fanwuq (It's an original work of art!), DavidWoner, joey, Lucas Garron...

Worst Avatar: Edward

Biggest Fanboy: Logan

Worst Thread: Monkeydude1313 is quitting!

Best new meme: "Or you can just use Petrus."


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 23, 2009)

Best Post (overall)= http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=284123&postcount=42

Worst Arguing=Anything Edward tries to argue, he fails.

Best Use of Memes:Cubes=Life/4Chan

Most Intelligent Member=Stefan Pochmann

Nicest Member= cmhardwick

Most Helpful Member=cmhardwick

Least Helpful Member=Logan("SEARCH MOAR")

Most Clueless Member=ben1996123 (see above)

Best Troll=04mucklowd

Worst Troll=Edward

Biggest Postwhore=Edward

Most Insane Member=Guimond, through whatever accounts he post through

Worst Grammar=04mucklowd

Least Improved Noob=ZB_FTW

Most Deserved Ban=Rubik's Exer

Most Gender-Dene

Least Similar Online and RL Personas=I_love_cubes

Best Avatar=musli4brekkies

Worst Avatar=Parity

Biggest Fanboy=daniel0731ex (of KOs and dealperfect)

Best Thread=or you can just use petrus

Best Quote Tree=or you can just use petrus


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't what category this is but I laughed so hard I cried. (Be sure to look at the title) God I love this forum.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17085


Best Post (overall)= http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=272858

Worst Arguing=?

Best Use of Memes:Cubes=Life/4Chan

Most Intelligent Member=Chris Hardwick 

Nicest Member= IamWEB

Most Helpful Member=Chris

Least Helpful Member=?

Most Clueless Member=Jaysammey777 (We all know)

Best Troll=?

Worst Troll=?

Biggest Postwhore=Edward

Most Insane Member=?

Worst Grammar=Jaysammey777

Most Deserved Ban=Rubik's Exer

Most Gender-Dene

Least Similar Online and RL Personas=Ashmanfa 

Best Avatar=ME 

Worst Avatar=pokemon KO's

Biggest Fanboy=Waffles Minion?


----------



## Logan (Dec 23, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Worst Troll: OneKube, Logan
> 
> Biggest Fanboy: Logan
> 
> Worst Thread: Monkeydude1313 is quitting!



I don't think I'm a troll.

uhhh.. Yeah, i guess

100% yes. I vote for that also.



anythingtwisty said:


> Least Helpful Member=Logan("SEARCH MOAR")



I think I have my helpful moments  Their just short and far between.

P.s I'll have my votes up later.

EDIT:

Funniest Post = http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=250200#post250200

Best Use of Memes = Shelley

Worst Abuse of Memes = daniel0731ex

Best Member (overall) = PJK (duh)

Most Intelligent Member = Chris Hardwick

Nicest Member = Chris Hardwick

Most Helpful Member = Chris Hardwick

Least Helpful Member = daniel0731ex

Funniest Member = Minigoings

Best Older Moderator = Shelley

Best New Moderator = Lucas

Worst Moderator = uhhh.. i'd rather not say.

Biggest Postwhore = Edward

Most Insane Member = Faz

Worst Grammar = dat 1 guy who no spel rite,

Most Improved Noob = Faz

Least Improved Noob = Me

Most Deserved Ban = daniel0731ex

Most Deserving of a Ban = daniel0731ex

Best Avatar = Who has the small bug walking around the screen? It took me a while to realize it was fake.

Worst Avatar = everyone who doesn't have one (even me)

Biggest Fanboy = every one is a fanboy inside

Worst Thread Title = YAY I just joined and have a question

Best Thread = http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12199 (cuz i lol at it so much now)

Worst Thread = http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12199

Best Quote Tree = http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=261921#post261921


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 23, 2009)

shelley said:


> Best Facepalm: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=181600&postcount=207



definitely, no question


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 23, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I want to nominate this post of mine for best response to a troll. Yay, freeform poetry.



This is the best post ever.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 23, 2009)

Escher said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > A cube may not injure a human being or, through inaction, allow a human being to come to harm.
> ...



Omgggg, the laws of robot, CUBE FORM?!
As an Asimov fan, this post is epiccc.


----------



## Edward (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm still considered a postwhore -_-'.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 23, 2009)

qqwref
is the most intelligent
has the best arguments
and is the most helpful


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 23, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> I think everyones forgeting someone...



Ah, yes...

Worst post: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=184525&postcount=2
Best post (fourth one down): http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12844


----------



## ianini (Dec 23, 2009)

Worst Thread - http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17296


----------



## Edmund (Dec 23, 2009)

Best Post (overall)

Funniest Post- "Or you could just use Petrus" - Lots of People

Worst Post- "which one is the noob that kept on posting in the wrong forum section?" -the biggest noob of them all, daniel073ex

Best Arguing

Worst Arguing

Best Response to a Troll

Best Use of Facepalm

Best Use of Memes

Worst Abuse of Memes

Best Member (overall)- 

Most Intelligent Member-

Meanest Member- Stefan

Nicest Member-

Most Helpful Member- rowehessler (2x2 cll recognition videos, yeah they arent on the forums but whatever)

Least Helpful Member

Funniest Member- Shelley

Most Clueless Member

Best Moderator- Chris Hardwick

Worst Moderator- Kenneth (nothing against him I just don't see him posting too often).

Biggest Postwhore- 

Most Insane Member- Forte

Worst Grammar

Most Improved Noob

Least Improved Noob- Daniel073x

Most Worsened Noob- Daniel073x

Most Deserved Ban- Pentrixter (spelling)

Most Deserving of a Ban- Daniel073x for continuous lame threads

Most Gender-Confused- Dene

Least Similar Online and RL Personas

Best Signature- 

Worst Signature

Best Avatar- Mine when it was the chicken wearing rockets 

Worst Avatar

Biggest Fanboy (doesn't matter whom they are a fan of)- DavidWoner (Pokemon)

Best Thread Title- 

Worst Thread Title-

Best Thread- http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16003&highlight=stefan

Worst Thread- Either this or this

Best Quote Tree- "Or you could just use Petrus"

More to come.


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 23, 2009)

Evan Liu said:


> Best Quote Tree:
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=211207&postcount=13
> 
> Philosopher puns ftw.



Nope, this is the best quote tree: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=237406&postcount=20


qqwref said:


> There is a hidden message and it's not "binary trees rock".
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



And don't I get an award?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 23, 2009)

omg qqwref lol


----------



## ianini (Dec 23, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Evan Liu said:
> 
> 
> > Best Quote Tree:
> ...


I clicked all of them. My hands hurt." You have too much time on your hands"


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 23, 2009)

Best Post: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=257013&postcount=31 or http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=235081&postcount=68 or http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=270303&postcount=805

Best Response to a Troll- Chris Hardwick (this)

Best Use of Facepalm- David Woner

Best Use of Memes: Shelley

Least Helpful Member: Edward (this)

Funniest Member: Forte (this, this, this, this)

Most Clueless Member: Rubik's Exer

Best Troll: Daniel0731ex

Biggest Postwhore: Edward

Most Insane Member: Gurplex/Gurplex2

Worst Grammar: Shoot1510 (lol)

Best Signature: Escher

Worst Signature: Shoot1510

Biggest Fanboy: IAMWEB

Worst Thread Title: Give a funny name to the rating of the avatar below you

Best Thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17100
or http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16641 or http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16854

Best Meme: Rowe should have won


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 23, 2009)

im NOT searching through the forums for all of those categories.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 23, 2009)

Worst Post
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=223321&postcount=87

Best Arguing
The entire marijuana thread

Worst Arguing
The entire marijuana thread

Worst Abuse of Memes
the member currently known as 4chan. 

Best Member (overall)
Mike Hughey, although this is a tough one

Most Intelligent Member
qqwref or Lucas Garron

Meanest Member
Dene

Nicest Member
Chris Hardwick

Most Helpful Member
Chris Hardwick

Least Helpful Member
Edward/Parity/ZB FTW. I can't decide between them

Funniest Member
Stefan 

Most Clueless Member
Edward

Best Moderator
D-Bone

Worst Moderator
Brunson. 

Best Troll
Jaysammy, the fact that he's still being talked about here is evidence that he was actually good enough to convince people of his seriousness. 

Worst Troll
Fazrulz, when he trolls

Biggest Postwhore
Edward

Most Insane Member
This is an obvious one--Guimond under his various accounts. 

Worst Grammar
Shoot1510

Most Improved Noob
This is a tough one, but I've settled on Logan. 

Least Improved Noob
Edward

Most Worsened Noob

Most Deserved Ban
elcarc

Most Deserving of a Ban
Edward

Most Gender-Confused
David Woner

Least Similar Online and RL Personas
Dene

Best Avatar
BeautifullyDecayed <3

Worst Avatar
Boxxy (who is now banned)

Biggest Fanboy (doesn't matter whom they are a fan of)
Logan

Best Thread
Marijuana Thread

Worst Thread
Marijuana thread

Best Quote Tree
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=261921&postcount=59


----------



## Logan (Dec 23, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Worst Post
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=223321&postcount=87
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah

Thanks Lucas! I have improved a lot. When I joined: avged ~1:20 & posted things like this and this.
Now: I avg 31.xx, and contribute a lot more.

wow. 2 votes for that. Who might i ask am i a fan of?


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 23, 2009)

Logan said:


> wow. 2 votes for that. Who might i ask am i a fan of?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12199&highlight=monkeydude1313


----------



## esquimalt1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Best Member (overall)
esquimalt1


----------



## Logan (Dec 23, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > wow. 2 votes for that. Who might i ask am i a fan of?
> ...



Ah, but that was 7 months ago. As Ethan said, I have improved.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 23, 2009)

this thread pwns.


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 23, 2009)

Least helpful: Musli4brekkies(seriously can he just answer my question in a straight forward way
Most helpful:Chris Hardwick(this is just from every thread i've read)


----------



## Musturd (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't believe no one has even mentioned the:
"Or you can just use _ " thread.

Unfortunately, I can't find it now. Can someone share this thread with those who haven't experienced its epic-ness?


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 23, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Evan Liu said:
> 
> 
> > Best Quote Tree:
> ...



It said "YOU HAVE TOO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS"


----------



## Anthony (Dec 23, 2009)

*Best Member (overall):* Chris Hardwick

*Nicest Member:* Mike Hughey

*Most Clueless Member:* tkcube1 http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=291606&postcount=19

*Most Improved Noob:* ChrisBird

*Least Improved Noob:* ZB_FTW!!!

*Least Similar Online and RL Personas:* Stefan Pochmann

*Best Avatar:* Woner's Pokemon

*Worst Avatar:* Most of the copycat Pokemon

*Biggest Fanboy (doesn't matter whom they are a fan of):* IamWEB?  I couldn't resist. lol

Those are the people that popped in my head as soon as I read the choices.

Edit:

I just saw this.

*Worst Post:* http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=202423&postcount=7 How could you doubt TheVallance?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 23, 2009)

Musturd said:


> I can't believe no one has even mentioned the:
> "Or you can just use _ " thread.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't find it now. Can someone share this thread with those who haven't experienced its epic-ness?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13377

all the quote trees were deleted though


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 23, 2009)

Worst Thread Title: Fridriichh MetHod


----------



## Edmund (Dec 23, 2009)

Musturd said:


> I can't believe no one has even mentioned the:
> "Or you can just use _ " thread.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't find it now. Can someone share this thread with those who haven't experienced its epic-ness?



I mentioned it first in this thread I believe. You weren't the only one.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 23, 2009)

Worst Troll:

Sockpuppet post too! xD

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=292069


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 23, 2009)

I want an award ='(

anyway...



04mucklowd said:


> does anyone care?


This thread
^nominate 04mucklowd for worst troll. Why? because he hurt my feelings 


However, i would also like to nominate 04mucklowd for being the most improved noob for his change in attitude.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 23, 2009)

Best thread, worst arguing: imaghost in "Weird 3x3 PLL skip" http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13100


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 23, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> I want an award ='(



Best random return.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > I want an award ='(
> ...



YEEEESSSSSHHHH!!!!

But I don't get it. what do you mean by random return? =/ :confused:


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok, I've been nominated biggest fanboy multiple times now, and I have to ask:

ANTHONY OR NAKAJIMA?

Yesterday I learned the solution to Nakajima's 6.57 solve and I know I actually practice the solution. My PB is 8.28.
Anthony's cooler in person than online.
Nakajima was the world champion and rocked. One of the earliest people know to get sub-10, lol...
Anthony's a seasle. A SEALE.
Anthony posts stuff. Here.
Nakajima made an appearance in a dream. No seriously it what weird. =/
Anthony anthony anthony.
I think if Nakajima read this he would be creaped out. 
Anthony anthony anthony.

So yeah, twizzers and stuff.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 23, 2009)

Best at being a koreon_statue: StachuK1992
Most racist: waffle=ijm


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 23, 2009)

Shouldn't there also be a best and worst signature?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 23, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> worst arguing: imaghost in "Weird 3x3 PLL skip" http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13100



+1/(probability of PLL skip with 2-look OLL) support


----------



## Edward (Dec 23, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> Shouldn't there also be a best and worst signature?



:fp


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 23, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Best at being a koreon_statue: StachuK1992
> Most racist: waffle=ijm



yes


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 23, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > worst arguing: imaghost in "Weird 3x3 PLL skip" http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13100
> ...



Do you mean the probability you get when you use logic, or the probability you get with math?


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 23, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Best at being a koreon_statue: StachuK1992
> Most racist: waffle=ijm



It isn't racist if white cubes really are better....


----------



## qqwref (Dec 23, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...



Logic, of course. If I used math it'd be the same as with 1-look OLL, wouldn't it? So then I wouldn't have to say "with 2-look OLL" at all.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 23, 2009)

I think this thread failed the most, if that's an award:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17741


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 23, 2009)

shelley said:


> Best Facepalm: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=181600&postcount=207



Sorry, but that was a fail. Video is 9:48 long.


----------



## Kian (Dec 23, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Best thread, worst arguing: imaghost in "Weird 3x3 PLL skip" http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13100



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=197726&postcount=23

Is the single best post of all time. There is no debate. That wins forever.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 23, 2009)

Kian said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > Best thread, worst arguing: imaghost in "Weird 3x3 PLL skip" http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13100
> ...


Seconded.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...



Thirded.


----------



## Logan (Dec 23, 2009)

Kian said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > Best thread, worst arguing: imaghost in "Weird 3x3 PLL skip" http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13100
> ...



Oh...My...God. That made my week! I vote for that one^10

edit: WOW! quadrupled.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 23, 2009)

Kian said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > Best thread, worst arguing: imaghost in "Weird 3x3 PLL skip" http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13100
> ...



Wow. Imaghost is the idiot of the year.


----------



## Faz (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd like to nominate this thread for the biggest fail, and worst troll.


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 24, 2009)

Anything considered bad: Edward


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 24, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Best Facepalm: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=181600&postcount=207
> ...



You fail yet again... press play and you will see that it is actually 9:47.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 24, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...



orly?


----------



## Logan (Dec 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > Owen said:
> ...



yes really. since obviously your too stupid to have realized. Bans can = 24hrs.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> Anything considered bad: Edward



Anything dumb: dannyz0risanoob

Hidden messages.


----------



## shelley (Dec 24, 2009)

Two nominations from Stefan for Most Ignorant Post, both from the same thread:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=109831&postcount=103
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=109970&postcount=125

Worst attempt at programming (yes, I'm making up categories now) http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17682


----------



## Connor (Dec 24, 2009)

shelley said:


> Best Facepalm: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=181600&postcount=207



Ahaha, I remember that night in #.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 24, 2009)

Logan said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo789 said:
> ...



he made that post "12 hours ago"


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 24, 2009)

4Chan said:


> I concur with Faz, I do use lots of memes. 0:
> 
> Also, for most likely to be banned, I would say Daniel013ex, or also Owen.



huh? who's that?


----------



## Innocence (Dec 24, 2009)

I now vote qqwref's freeform poetry for best response to a troll. I had totally forgotten about that.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



orly? yarly.



daniel0731ex said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > he was banned once.
> ...




Remember that?


----------



## Edmund (Dec 24, 2009)

I believe there is far too much Edward hate here. Guys I can't believe that many of you like Jacob!


----------



## TEGTaylor (Dec 24, 2009)

Time wise I must be most improved noob
times when I registered about 4 months ago : avg-~45 seconds pb 30.66
now :avg 16.52 pb non lucky 15.xx lucky 13.72


----------



## JackJ (Dec 24, 2009)

On the "Fridriichh MetHod" thread. The kid said he learned how to solve the cube yesterday, he gave us a link to "him" solving it. The date added was February 16, 2008. lolwut


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

TEGTaylor said:


> Time wise I must be most improved noob
> times when I registered about 4 months ago : avg-~45 seconds pb 30.66
> now :avg 16.52 pb non lucky 15.xx lucky 13.72


 
I joined a few weeks ago and I improved my average by around 5 seconds in that time period.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 24, 2009)

TEGTaylor said:


> Time wise I must be most improved noob
> times when I registered about 4 months ago : avg-~45 seconds pb 30.66
> now :avg 16.52 pb non lucky 15.xx lucky 13.72



I don't think they mean noob in terms of solve time. I think they mean noob as in forum noob, like bajillion posts, dumb comments, ignorance etc. And now to be improved they aren't anymore and making a somewhat decent contribution to the overall welfare of the forums.

At least that's how I interpreted it.


----------



## Hays (Dec 24, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> TEGTaylor said:
> 
> 
> > Time wise I must be most improved noob
> ...



Seconded, or else there would just be a bunch of people posting saying how much they have improved over the past year time wise.

Nice signature by the way.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 24, 2009)

Best Response to a Troll: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=265234#post265234

Nicest Member: Mike Hughey/cmhardw

Most Helpful Member: cmhardw/Mike Hughey(I couldn't decide with these two )

Worst Moderator: brunson

Might edit later.


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 24, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > Anything considered bad: Edward
> ...



Honored and glad to be dumb


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 24, 2009)

Funniest Member - IamWEB definetly.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> Funniest Member - IamWEB definetly.



Someone said I was the nicest member, but that can't be true! It's definitely this young man here. Right here. Yup. The one I'm quoting.




BUT IamWEB WINZ *MODESTY.*


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 24, 2009)

shelley said:


> Two nominations from Stefan for Most Ignorant Post, both from the same thread:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=109831&postcount=103
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=109970&postcount=125



Year fail. It's 2009. 
I don't see how my post was a MIPOTY candidate. It was taken out of context; I was just agreeing with the guy above that if the claims were true; the guy has a ridiculously good memory. I was simply saying, "Wow, that guy's got a pretty good memory." The logic clearly wasn't precise, but that post wasn't even significant enough to pick at.

If you want to do last year as well, Stefan has been nominated for best troll by quite a few people (also in just that one thread).


DAE_JA_VOO said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Awww... the poor boy. Enjoys being the celebrity and getting the attention but never eager to really prove himself. Could turn out bad, I guess.
> ...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 24, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...





i wasn't banned "12 hours ago"


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2009)

Musturd said:


> I can't believe no one has even mentioned the:
> "Or you can just use _ " thread.





shelley said:


> "or you can just use petrus" would have been my third nomination, but that was deleted as spam.





anythingtwisty said:


> Best Thread=or you can just use petrus
> 
> Best Quote Tree=or you can just use petrus





Edmund said:


> Best Quote Tree- "Or you could just use Petrus"



Musturd: You are an idiot. I think we have another nominee for the dumbest post of the year award.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm not entirely certain about the funniest post of the year, but this made me laugh: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=265087&postcount=14

 Sorry qqwref!


----------



## Anthony (Dec 24, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I'm not entirely certain about the funniest post of the year, but this made me laugh: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=265087&postcount=14
> 
> Sorry qqwref!



Wow! I love that! lol. Epic!


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2009)

There should be a disclaimer about the seizure-like symptoms resulting from watching that 6x6x6 scramble.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 24, 2009)

Best Arguing- Ethan in marijuana and religion threads.

Worst Arguing- KrazedKat in Perceptions about US thread

Best Use of Memes- 4chan/cubes=life/Chris Tran

Worst Abuse of Memes- Edward

Nicest Member- Mike Hughey

Most Intelligent Member- Guus, for his incredible FMC solutions, mainly NISS. NISS is so elegant and simple, yet so mind-shatteringly brilliant that I can't see myself voting for anyone else.

Most Helpful Member- Split between Chris/Mike for all the BLD help they give, and Mats Bergsten for volunteering to run the points for the weekly competition (and doing an awesome job)

Best Troll- Jaysammey

Worst Troll- TurbulentTurtle

Biggest Postwhore- byu without a doubt. No one else has ever managed to keep >50 ppd going for so long.

Most Insane Member- Guimond, in his various forms.

Most Improved Noob- ChrisBird/monkeydude1313

Least Improved Noob- Edward

Most Worsened Noob- ZB FTW!!!

Most Deserved Ban- Pentrixter

Most Gender-Confused- yoruichi

Least Similar Online and RL Personas- Dene

Best Avatar- I GOTTA CATCH EM ALL

Worst Avatar- copycats

Biggest Fanboy (doesn't matter whom they are a fan of)- IamWEB for Anthony

Best Thread Title- I lack the reading comprehension to understand WCA regulations

Best Thread- Monkeydude thread

Worst Thread- Cubing Word Association

Best Quote Tree- Belleview Open thread.


----------



## ianini (Dec 24, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Best Quote Tree- *Belleview Open thread*.


Stupid megaminx.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2009)

I try and try to tell you people that it's Nakajima, not Anthony. 

Are results subject to change until 12/31-1/01?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 24, 2009)

ianini said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Best Quote Tree- *Belleview Open thread*.
> ...


megmnix*


----------



## ianini (Dec 24, 2009)

qqwref said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Stupid megamnix.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2009)

ianini said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...



You're doing it wrong.


-pic


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Least Similar Online and RL Personas- Dene



pff. I'm completely consistent. I don't know where people get this idea from.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 24, 2009)

blade740 should get best post, or whatever. I crack up with half his posts. I just checked his posts, and near the top http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=286654#post286654

And that's not that great. He should get funniest poster.

Oh and this was kinda funny http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=267710#post267710

I can't find blade740's best posts, but he should be mentioned on that list somewhere. And I guess I deserve some noob award, but most worsened? I've gotten beetr than before. Yes, I'm still a noob, but check my old posts, and you'll see I used to be worse.


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2009)

For some more suggestions, this post has a bit of direction.

I want to bring your attention to this particular post, which I believe deserves a nomination for the dumbest post of the year award.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



There's a difference between:

Daniel013ex already is banned.
And
Daniel013ex has already been banned.

I meant you've already been banned before.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 24, 2009)

Innocence said:


> Meanest Member: Lucas Garron LOL!
> 
> Funniest Member: daniel0731ex uh wat?
> 
> ...


My posts in red.


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2009)

My turn to make some suggestions.

*Best Use of Facepalm *- Woneykins' vid.

*Best Member (overall) *- Woneykins.

*Most Intelligent Member* - qqwref.

*Meanest Member *- Shelley; that chick is hardcore.

*Nicest Member* - MIKE HUGHEEEEY and his awesome family!!!

*Most Helpful Member* - Chris Hardwick.

*Funniest Member* - I liked mucklowd and shoot back in the day.

*Best Moderator* - Shelley

*Worst Moderator *- brunson.

*Biggest Postwhore* - byu, without a doubt that guy did something I didn't think possible; post more than me!

*Worst Grammar* - shoot.

*Most Improved Noob* - ChrisBird. (He can have my approval now. I never hated him in the first place, he was just funny to laugh at).

*Most Deserving of a Ban* - Dene. That guy is a huge troll asking for a ban.

*Most Gender-Confused* - I would say DavidWoner, but that was last year.


My other suggestions are throughout this thread, or I don't have a suggestion.


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 24, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > Meanest Member: Lucas Garron LOL! < sarcasm went over your head
> ...


Mine with arrows because you really are one of the worst noobs.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 24, 2009)

Biggest fail: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=292098#post292098


----------



## Neroflux (Dec 24, 2009)

Actually the most gender-confused category was created for Dene to win.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 24, 2009)

I think we should stop nominating shoot1510 for worst gramar because he has a learning disability, and cannot help himself from using bad grammar. He uses similar grammar in person.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 24, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> I think we should stop nominating shoot1510 for worst gramar because he has a learning disability, and cannot help himself from using bad grammar. He uses similar grammar in person.


I believe people with disabilities should have the same chance of winning an award as anybody else.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should stop nominating shoot1510 for worst gramar because he has a learning disability, and cannot help himself from using bad grammar. He uses similar grammar in person.
> ...



errrr, uh, wow, I don't even know how to respond to that.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 24, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Gouldon said:
> ...



It's called equal opportunity =p
If we didn't let him win just because he had a learning disability then he could sue us for discriminating against people with disabilities.

In all seriousness I think if he is going to post on the forums he can win it, regardless of his disabilities. There are other noobs on the forum who use terrible grammar who don't have disabilities (as far as we know).

I am by no means for insulting handicapped people, but you can't play in the national football league with a broken leg in a wheel chair and expect not to be the worst player because you are handicapped. No, if you have a handicap you should stay out of the game OR be willing to put up with the titles/awards people give you.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Sniff*
Chris you really have grown up


----------



## Edmund (Dec 24, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> I think we should stop nominating shoot1510 for worst gramar because he has a learning disability, and cannot help himself from using bad grammar. He uses similar grammar in person.



Thank you. I didn't know of his disability. He really should not be nominated for this award. Although all this joking is really just roast-style, all in good fun poking jokes that probably isn't the best idea.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

It's not exactly an award that someone would want, so not being able to help it makes it unfair. So...I don't know. That's just sort of...uhhh, wow. I don't know.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 24, 2009)

best post chain... http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17916 Start at post number 8.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 24, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> It's not exactly an award that someone would want, so not being able to help it makes it unfair. So...I don't know. That's just sort of...uhhh, wow. I don't know.



So since you don't want to win it, it is 'unfair' to have him win it?
That's odd.

But if he was nominated for best grammar he COULD win it? Because it isn't bad? So that's fair? I see a flaw in your logic.

anyway, if he posts here, he can win the award. He put himself into a situation where bad grammar is frowned upon even though he had a disability (from what jcuber said) and uses bad grammar anyway. He put himself into the running by posting here.

I'm sure Edward doesn't WANT to win biggest post whore, but it's unfair because he can't contain himself from making countless posts. So he CAN'T win it, it's just not fair!


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 24, 2009)

Actually, I would give Guimond the grammar award over shoot, he literally makes ABSOLUTELY NO SENSE.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 24, 2009)

^Seconded, Guimond is crazy.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't agree with Chris fully, but he just made some sense there.


----------



## Owen (Dec 24, 2009)

I think a qualify for:

Most insane memeber

Best avatar

Most intelligent member


I have made some pretty stupid posts

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=290450&postcount=29
(On teraminx thread, no one posted after that)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> I don't agree with Chris fully, but he just made some sense there.



What he's saying is that because he has bad grammar, it's his fault for putting himself in a place where bad grammar is frowned upon. But cubing is his hobby, so why should he not be allowed to post on a forum that is related to his hobby, just because of a disability? That seems very, very wrong.

It also seems that his only goal is to prove others wrong, which isn't a very likable quality in a person.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 24, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not exactly an award that someone would want, so not being able to help it makes it unfair. So...I don't know. That's just sort of...uhhh, wow. I don't know.
> ...



hehehe everybody knows


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 24, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > I don't agree with Chris fully, but he just made some sense there.
> ...



I saying you shouldn't protest him winning some award because of a disability. If this was really sooooo important that his life would change, he wouldn't have posted here to begin with.

Stop taking it out of context and realize that these awards aren't the end of the world, nor are they super serious life-changing awards.


----------



## Escher (Dec 24, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not exactly an award that someone would want, so not being able to help it makes it unfair. So...I don't know. That's just sort of...uhhh, wow. I don't know.
> ...



********.

You wouldn't give a paraplegic kid the award for 'Worst Runner' in a school, would you? Even if the award itself was just a bit of a joke?

A disability is something you can't help. He can't help having bad grammar/spelling, so he should be excused. I'd nominate Yoruichi (Alex Yu) because I've talked to him in IRC and I know he can do better, he's just lazy. 

Of course Edward can help not being a massive post whore. I used to have a sup 5 ppd and I got it down to about 2.8 a little while ago because I decided to try and stop posting crap.


----------



## Logan (Dec 24, 2009)

Drop it guys. If he doesn't want it, then he can metaphorically throw the award on the ground and metaphorically shatter it to pieces.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

Escher said:


> ********.
> 
> You wouldn't give a paraplegic kid the award for 'Worst Runner' in a school, would you? Even if the award itself was just a bit of a joke?
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Escher (Dec 24, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> I saying you shouldn't protest him winning some award because of a disability. If this was real sooooo important that his life would change, he wouldn't have posted here to begin with.
> 
> Stop taking it out of context and realize that these awards aren't the end of the world, nor are they super serious life-changing awards.



Realise that despite these awards not being the end of the world, nor super serious life-changing awards, it's nevertheless seriously offensive to tell somebody they are the worst at something despite not being able to help it.


A change of the name of the award would be much better, how about "laziest poster"?


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 24, 2009)

Considering shoot1510 made a thread asking the forum as a whole for help with grammar, then actually made some improvements afterward, means he doesn't really deserve the award. The winner should be someone who has total disregard for the rules of grammar, not someone who struggles with them.


----------



## shelley (Dec 24, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Considering shoot1510 made a thread asking the forum as a whole for help with grammar, then actually made some improvements afterward, means he doesn't really deserve the award. The winner should be someone who has total disregard for the rules of grammar, not someone who struggles with them.



Agreed. There are plenty of people more deserving of the award anyway. For example, any poster who has used the argument "HURR DURR STOP PICKING ON ME THIS ISN'T ENGLISH CLASS" as an excuse after we confronted them about bad grammar.

Besides, the one post by shoot1510 that deserves to win some kind of award this year deserves to win it for reasons other than grammar: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=121033&postcount=4


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 24, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> *I saying* you shouldn't protest him winning some award because of a disability.



You saying you shouldn't protest him winning some award because of a disability? Biggest fail of the year nominee.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Jaysammey777 for most clueless. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17079. Obviously.



So Jaysammey777 _was _the best troll.

My comments in red:



Innocence said:


> Okay, I've only been here for a few months, but I've lurked before, and read a fair few threads, so I think what I'm voting for will count.
> 
> Meanest Member: Lucas Garron LOLOLOLOL
> 
> ...






ianini said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Best Quote Tree- *Belleview Open thread*.
> ...



I'm crying laughing...


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 24, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Considering shoot1510 made a thread asking the forum as a whole for help with grammar, then actually made some improvements afterward, means he doesn't really deserve the award. The winner should be someone who has total disregard for the rules of grammar, not someone who struggles with them.



Well if he is trying to use good grammar then I have to agree with David.


----------



## Edward (Dec 24, 2009)

Escher said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...


Has no one noticed that my PPD is going down more and more every day? I don't post AS MUCH as everyone is making it seem (well lately anyway).


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 24, 2009)

Logan said:


> Funniest Member = Minigoings





Sa967St said:


> Best Post: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=257013&postcount=31



Really? Only 2 nominations?


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 24, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Funniest Member = Minigoings
> ...



This is just asking not to win any of them.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 24, 2009)

I've noticed.
Edward, I for one, kinda feel bad inside when people pick on you.
(Because I did it a little bit too.)

I personally, think you've improved since elcarc. d:


----------



## RubiksKid (Dec 24, 2009)

For most improved noob I nominate cuberkid10


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 24, 2009)

Edward you have 19 posts in the last 24 hours and 18 in the 24 hours before that. Your real PPD is NOT going down. All you're doing is moving your posts to forums where they are not counted so that the number on your profile goes down.


----------



## Escher (Dec 24, 2009)

Best Post (overall) = Qq's Poetry

Funniest Post = Shoot's 'Terrible News'

Worst Post = Imaghost

Best Arguing = Stefan Pochmann (in general)

Worst Arguing = Mine (Weird PLL Skip thread)

Best Member (overall) = Chris Hardwick

Most Intelligent Member = A difficult one, probably qq.

Meanest Member = Stefan Pochmann

Nicest Member = Mike Hughey

Most Helpful Member = Stefan Pochmann

Least Helpful Member = Alex Yu (anyone remember freestyle = 3 cycle?) 

Funniest Member = Ethan Rosen

Most Clueless Member = ZB FTW

Best Moderator = DavidWoner

Worst Moderator = Brunson

Worst Troll= TurbulentTurtle

Biggest Postwhore = Byu

Most Insane Member = Guimond

Worst Grammar = Alex Yu (Yoruichi)

Most Improved Noob = Chris Bird

Most Worsened Noob = ZB FTW

Most Deserved Ban = Pentrixter

Most Deserving of a (perma)Ban = Danielex0328947239477189334589

Most Gender-Confused = Deney baby

Best Avatar = David Woner

Worst Avatar = Mine

Biggest Fanboy (doesn't matter whom they are a fan of) = Me for Breandan Vallance, lol.

Best Thread Title= "A miracle Generic 5x5x5 parity algorithm?"

cba to find any others right now.


----------



## Edward (Dec 24, 2009)

LewisJ said:


> Edward you have 19 posts in the last 24 hours and 18 in the 24 hours before that. Your real PPD is NOT going down. All you're doing is moving your posts to forums where they are not counted so that the number on your profile goes down.



Yes, but how many of those 19 are from forum games?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 24, 2009)

Worst Arguing *all potheads are morons*

Meanest Moderator *Dan Cohen*

Nicest Member *IamWEB*

Best Moderator *cmhardw*

Most Worsened Noob *mee!*

Best Signature *chopper FTW*

Best Avatar *Avatar*

Biggest Fanboy (doesn't matter whom they are a fan of) *Mee! for knockoffs*

Best Thread Title *how to stop the pooping of rubik's DIY*

Worst Thread Title *how to stop the pooping of rubik's DIY*


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 24, 2009)

Does anyone remember when someone bumped a 2 year-ish old thread saying something like "wow, this thread is old"? I can't find it, but I'd nominate it for the most pathetic bump.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 24, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



Did you not get the sarcasm? I'm actually quite suprised that anyone would nominate me at all, so 2 seems really crazy to me.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 24, 2009)

Best troll: Bob (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10822)
Worst post: imaghost (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=198090&postcount=70)


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 24, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Does anyone remember when someone bumped a 2 year-ish old thread saying something like "wow, this thread is old"? I can't find it, but I'd nominate it for the most pathetic bump.



Yes I remember that 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1391
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=279073


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 24, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone remember when someone bumped a 2 year-ish old thread saying something like "wow, this thread is old"? I can't find it, but I'd nominate it for the most pathetic bump.
> ...




I was thinking of the first one  yay you found it!

most pathetic bump nominee


----------



## Dene (Dec 24, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> Actually the most gender-confused category was created for Dene to win.



Actually this award was designed for someone who was confused about my gender, or possibly someone else's. Clearly not for myself.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 24, 2009)

Best Thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16466



Sa967St said:


> Musturd said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe no one has even mentioned the:
> ...



1337!


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 25, 2009)

Best post: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=254950#post254950


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 25, 2009)

Smartest post: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=293647&postcount=14

You can always count on Inspector Pochmann!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 25, 2009)

Escher said:


> You wouldn't give a paraplegic kid the award for 'Worst Runner' in a school, would you? Even if the award itself was just a bit of a joke?





I might.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 25, 2009)

lolpost: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=259310&postcount=10


----------



## Escher (Dec 25, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > You wouldn't give a paraplegic kid the award for 'Worst Runner' in a school, would you? Even if the award itself was just a bit of a joke?
> ...



And why would you do that?


----------



## MistArts (Dec 25, 2009)

Best Post: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=194785&postcount=16


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2009)

Escher said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



Why would the paraplegic run in the first place, thus setting himself up to get the award.

NOTE: I don't want to actually join this stupid argument, I just feel like stirring it up some. JOIN THE OPPOSITION.


----------



## Escher (Dec 25, 2009)

Dene said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



If you're going to say that, then surely 

"Why would the paraplegic go a school where everybody could run, thus setting himself up to get the award?"

would make more sense?
You don't have to engage in an event (or even be able to) to be the 'worst' at it.


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2009)

Sure, but then again, you wouldn't see the best actress in the world ever winning a grammy (or is it an emmy? I don't really know or care). You would only see who was the best in this particular year, in a western country, who actually bothered to show themselves. 

My point being, to be in the run for an award, you have to put yourself in the running (no pun intended). If the paraplegic didn't run, he wouldn't be in the running for the award (sorry about the run/running thing, again). shoot posts here, he even posted about his grammar, therefore he puts himself in the running.


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 25, 2009)

Dene said:


> Sure, but then again, you wouldn't see the best actress in the world ever winning a grammy (or is it an emmy? I don't really know or care). You would only see who was the best in this particular year, in a western country, who actually bothered to show themselves.
> 
> My point being, to be in the run for an award, you have to put yourself in the running (no pun intended). If the paraplegic didn't run, he wouldn't be in the running for the award (sorry about the run/running thing, again). shoot posts here, he even posted about his grammar, therefore he puts himself in the running.



Exactly.


----------



## Escher (Dec 25, 2009)

Dene said:


> Sure, but then again, you wouldn't see the best actress in the world ever winning a grammy (or is it an emmy? I don't really know or care). You would only see who was the best in this particular year, in a western country, who actually bothered to show themselves.
> 
> My point being, to be in the run for an award, you have to put yourself in the running (no pun intended). If the paraplegic didn't run, he wouldn't be in the running for the award (sorry about the run/running thing, again). shoot posts here, he even posted about his grammar, therefore he puts himself in the running.



So basically what you're saying is that when somebody joins this forum it is implicit that despite whatever disabilities one might have, you will not be excused for writing badly, and that is acceptable.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 25, 2009)

You don't HAVE to join speedsolving (there are other cubing communities out there, such as youtube and various chatrooms), and you don't HAVE to post tons of stuff without ever looking at it to make sure the grammar and spelling are reasonable. There are programs out there to check that kind of stuff. It is also not necessary to make on the order of 10-20 posts a day. If people have a problem with it, you can stop, right?

Besides, some people have excuses, and that's understood. If someone says they're from another country and that's why they're not so good at English, OK, great. We understand that they are trying. But there are some people who I really don't look like they're putting any effort in, and who don't even seem to understand that there's a problem. In that case, I don't have any problem with calling them on it. I wouldn't vote for someone in a wheelchair for worst runner, because their disability is obvious, but what if the worst runner is a really fat kid who's only fat because he eats 10000 calories a day? Is it still the result of a disability at that point?


----------



## Escher (Dec 25, 2009)

qqwref said:


> You don't HAVE to join speedsolving (there are other cubing communities out there, such as youtube and various chatrooms), and you don't HAVE to post tons of stuff without ever looking at it to make sure the grammar and spelling are reasonable. There are programs out there to check that kind of stuff. It is also not necessary to make on the order of 10-20 posts a day. If people have a problem with it, you can stop, right?
> 
> Besides, some people have excuses, and that's understood. If someone says they're from another country and that's why they're not so good at English, OK, great. We understand that they are trying. But there are some people who I really don't look like they're putting any effort in, and who don't even seem to understand that there's a problem. In that case, I don't have any problem with calling them on it. I wouldn't vote for someone in a wheelchair for worst runner, because their disability is obvious, but what if the worst runner is a really fat kid who's only fat because he eats 10000 calories a day? Is it still the result of a disability at that point?



The point I'm trying to make is that any individual with a disability that prevents them (or makes it difficult for them) to post as coherently as the rest of us (should), should be excused from something that sets them apart as the worst at it.

The analogy was only intended as a way to describe it more simply. What we now seem to be discussing is the difference between laziness and disability.

Being fat =/= lazy; what if the kid has depression, or a personality disorder? Or if the reason he eats 10k calories a day is because his parents don't give a crap and leave loads of incredibly unhealthy food around the house all day for him?


----------



## Dene (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't like having to disagree with you, Mr. Escher, but shoot has set himself up for this, whether he has a disability or not. As qqwref said, he has no need to post as much as he did; he could have tried harder (we have seen evidence of him using reasonable grammar (I can't find that anymore, but I can definitely recall it happening)); and he even asked us for help, which we gave him.


----------



## Escher (Dec 25, 2009)

Dene said:


> I don't like having to disagree with you, Mr. Escher, but shoot has set himself up for this, whether he has a disability or not. As qqwref said, he has no need to post as much as he did; he could have tried harder (we have seen evidence of him using reasonable grammar (I can't find that anymore, but I can definitely recall it happening)); and he even asked us for help, which we gave him.



Ah well, I guess we'll have to agree to disagree... I would make a guess that the reason he posted so much was due to his disability, and I remember that when he did ask for help to improve his posts (and his posts did improve) he said that it took him an unreasonably long time to post very short things. Of course some of the things he said that were totally undecipherable should really have been deleted/edited/had more work done on in the first place.

At any rate, I'll just say I don't care anymore since this won't go anywhere


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 25, 2009)

Best avatar: Mine


----------



## qqwref (Dec 25, 2009)

Escher said:


> The point I'm trying to make is that any individual with a disability that prevents them (or makes it difficult for them) to post as coherently as the rest of us (should), should be excused from something that sets them apart as the worst at it.


Disability is not a yes/no thing, though. You could easily imagine two people who have the same post quality, but where one is smart and lazy the other has trouble with grammar but tries hard. You could also imagine two people who has the same post quality, where one has some trouble but doesn't try, and another has a huge amount of trouble but tries. I guess what I'm saying is that just having trouble with something is not an automatic 'get out of jail free' card against being the worst at it... if you're the worst because you don't try, and not just because of your disability, you can still deserve to be labeled as such. Just because you are bad at something does not mean you are unable to improve.


----------



## Escher (Dec 26, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > The point I'm trying to make is that any individual with a disability that prevents them (or makes it difficult for them) to post as coherently as the rest of us (should), should be excused from something that sets them apart as the worst at it.
> ...



Yes, that's very true, and I think that that topic goes way beyond the scope of this particular thread  
I guess I'm just trying to fill a void in that many were nominating Shoot and few were defending him/raising the issue of his disability properly.

Still, in this individual case I'd still give Shoot a 'get out of jail free' card, since even after he did begin trying some of his posts were still incoherent... (what I'm really trying to say is that imo 'worst' = 'laziest', not what it seems to be becoming as 'least able').
And hey, I was supposed to be attempting to leave this discussion


----------



## Edmund (Dec 26, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> Best avatar: Mine



Nah way.
Mine (not including the pics of me) rep. Luke Chueh art ftw.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 26, 2009)

Edmund said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Best avatar: Mine
> ...


I got mini-me humping a balloon tht awesome.


----------



## Edward (Dec 26, 2009)

Edmund said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Best avatar: Mine
> ...



Spshh, Nagisa Furukawa pwns all.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 26, 2009)

please, anime get out of here.


----------



## (R) (Dec 26, 2009)

^^ what edmund said


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 26, 2009)

(R) said:


> ^^ what edmund said



^ What (R) said.
It gets annoying.


----------



## Kian (Dec 26, 2009)

I have the most handsome avatar, obviously...


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 26, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > The point I'm trying to make is that any individual with a disability that prevents them (or makes it difficult for them) to post as coherently as the rest of us (should), should be excused from something that sets them apart as the worst at it.
> ...




The worst grammar award should go to someone who doesn't attempt to use proper grammar. It is ridiculous to say that someone who tries and has serious difficulty writing properly should be singled out over someone who simply doesn't care. You don't give the award for the most immature to someone who's disability won't let their brain age past 5. Give the award to me for all I care, but don't give it to someone who spends 30 minutes checking a post, but still doesn't understand past tense.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 26, 2009)

i have the cutest character avatar


----------



## qqwref (Dec 26, 2009)

My nomination for Worst Avatar: every animated avatar ever.


----------



## Kian (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=223321&postcount=87 is my second favorite post of the year, methinks.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 27, 2009)

Kian said:


> I have the most handsome avatar, obviously...


No, *I* do.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 27, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > I have the most handsome avatar, obviously...
> ...



Oh dear.


----------



## Logan (Dec 27, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > I have the most handsome avatar, obviously...
> ...



Hahahaha! when did you change it? I didn't notice because it's the same orange background.


@Ethan Rosen:

Can you update the qqtimer image for chrome to that?  The old stefan is boring!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 27, 2009)

Logan said:


> Hahahaha! when did you change it? I didn't notice because it's the same orange background.


Just before I posted up there. And yeah, it's from the same old photo session.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, Stefan wins for avatar. Totally didn't notice it.


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 27, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Wow, Stefan wins for avatar. Totally didn't notice it.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 27, 2009)

I am IamBestPoster, Stefan wins best avatar.

No, Stefan Pochmann wins hands down, up, left, or right.


----------



## Kian (Dec 27, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > I have the most handsome avatar, obviously...
> ...



Well now you do, for sure. I certainly wouldn't have dared to say that if I had seen your new one by then...


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 31, 2009)

Have we decided on finalists?


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

Best Post (overall): http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=181600&postcount=207

Funniest Post: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=181600&postcount=207

Worst Post: Everything I've posted. 

Best Arguing: StefanPochmann

Worst Arguing: Me.

Best Response to a Troll: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=285627&postcount=39

Best Use of Facepalm: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=181600&postcount=207

Most Intelligent Member: Edmund 

Least Helpful Member: Me

Most Clueless Member: Me

Best Moderator: Chris

Least Improved Noob: Me

Most Worsened Noob: Me


----------



## qqwref (Jan 1, 2010)

Most dexlysic: daniel0731ex (thread)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 1, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Most dexlysic: daniel0731ex (thread)




Best reply of the year.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 1, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Best Post (overall): http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=181600&postcount=207
> 
> Funniest Post: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=181600&postcount=207
> 
> ...



'Me' seems to be pretty self-centered too.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 1, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Best Post (overall): http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=181600&postcount=207
> ...



Me ?


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 1, 2010)

oH mah gosh, no wai.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...


NO, just I realize I've failed alot since I've joined. 
I want to be good this year.


----------



## Logan (Jan 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...



'Me' be Thrawst.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 1, 2010)

shelley said:


> Best Facepalm: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=181600&postcount=207



i agree


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 3, 2010)

Sa967St for cutest avatar? :3


probably not


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, I deserve all noob rankings I received. My goal for next year, "most improved noob". I also want most helpful member, but I don't really know enough.

Edit: THough I will help when I can.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Sa967St for cutest avatar? :3
> 
> 
> probably not



yes!


'tis an awesome couple


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 3, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St for cutest avatar? :3
> ...



lolwut

I'm changing it again :/


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


lol
why?
It was a good picture!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 3, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



statue...you're a statue...you're not allowed to be a creep...because you are a statue.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 3, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


Statue is not a creep!
Dumb racist people.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 3, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Statue...you're a statue...you can't say people are racist...because you are a statue.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 4, 2010)

Where are the results?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 4, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Where are the results?



Patience is a wonderful thing.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 4, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Patience is a wonderful thing.



It just sounded like the results had been displayed (from some people's wording choices), so they aren't out?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 4, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Where are the results?



can't you see them?
They're right on the first page :/








Spoiler


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 4, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> can't you see them?
> They're right on the first page :/
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. I was like "But I just checked... maybe..." and then I checked again. You got me.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 4, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > can't you see them?
> ...



I'm definitely missing something here. I see no results.


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 4, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...


Did you check the spoiler?


----------



## Dene (Jan 4, 2010)

Results are on the way nublets. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jan 5, 2010)

I hope this thread wins best arguing for 2010


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 5, 2010)

I really hope edward gets worst avatar. LOL. it's really out of place HAHAHAHA


----------



## Edmund (Jan 5, 2010)

I vote for Edward as worst avatar too.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 5, 2010)

I nominate Waffle's avatar as Best Food Based Avatar.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 5, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I nominate Waffle's avatar as Best Food Based Avatar.



Most Yummy Avatar.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Best signature goes to me.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 6, 2010)

Edmund said:


> I vote for Edward as worst avatar too.



now signature too...LOL


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 7, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Sa967St for cutest avatar? :3
> 
> 
> probably not



It's no even a category. =/
That's because it's not a category.
That's only because it's not a category.
That's only because it's not a category!
Was the avatar change needed to win?
Even if it was a category, no.
I'm almost at my 1337 post.
Like totally.
Um, what?
Canada gets no FW.


IamUndecisive.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 7, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St for cutest avatar? :3
> ...


your post is not 1337.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't know if I should explain what I meant or if I just got Waffle'd.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 8, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> I don't know if I should explain what I meant or if I just got Waffle'd.



Waffle'd.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jan 8, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Best Member (overall)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 8, 2010)

shelley said:


> Besides, the one post by shoot1510 that deserves to win some kind of award this year deserves to win it for reasons other than grammar: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=121033&postcount=4


it's even funnier if you've seen this post


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=303625&postcount=5
Nominating for dumbest post of 2010.


----------



## Faz (Jan 11, 2010)

Hurrie up woenr we r waiting for reasults can u plz post them or qq or someone.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 11, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Hurrie up woenr we r waiting for reasults can u plz post them or qq or someone.



+1


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 11, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Besides, the one post by shoot1510 that deserves to win some kind of award this year deserves to win it for reasons other than grammar: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=121033&postcount=4
> ...


+100000000000


nlCuber22 said:


> Best signature goes to me.


+1. And for some reason, whenever I see your avatar I think of blade740

Edit: Best food avatar to fazrulz


----------



## blade740 (Jan 11, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Best signature goes to me.
> ...



I sometimes see that avatar and think they're my posts.


----------



## dbax0999 (Jan 11, 2010)

Edmund said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Hurrie up woenr we r waiting for reasults can u plz post them or qq or someone.
> ...



Edmund, I like your sig.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 22, 2010)

Results edited into first post.


----------



## Edward (Jan 22, 2010)

> Best Use of Memes goes to 4chan. This is just one of many examples. Edward had a pretty great meme use as well.


Yay!!


> Worst Avatar goes to Edward. C'mon, first you were a black guy, then a white guy, and now an anime character. Stop changing races, please!


Still not very negative, so yay!!


----------



## Anthony (Jan 22, 2010)

IamWEB is biggest fanboy. lol.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 22, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> *Most Worsened Noob* goes to ZB FTW!!!. I guess not everyone improves with time. (*But without noobs, who would we make fun of?*)



I'm glad to be of use.


----------



## ianini (Jan 22, 2010)

Stupid Belleview open.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 22, 2010)

Gratz to the winners.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 22, 2010)

Anthony said:


> IamWEB is biggest fanboy. lol.



ANTHONY!!! OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dene (Jan 22, 2010)

Well done Mr. Hughey! Best memba of da year 4eva!!


----------



## Stefan (Jan 22, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> *Meanest Member* goes to Stefan Pochmann [...] Dene is the runner-up


Yeeeessss! I beat him!



DavidWoner said:


> *Best Avatar* goes to Stefan Pochmann for his angry face avatar.


Good... finally I can switch back.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2010)

Dene said:


> Well done Mr. Hughey! Best memba of da year 4eva!!



Wow, I'm honored. And I'm glad I got it for 2009, since I won't have all that Forum competition participation for 2010. And I agree that Chris deserves the same credit for being an all-around awesome helpful member.



> Least Similar Online and RL Personas goes to Dene. *He's a pretty nice guy in real life, really!*



Very true. I should quote my daughters, "Dene's a sweetie!"

Oh, and much thanks to David for a great writeup of the results - very well done!


----------



## Anthony (Jan 22, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Mr. Hughey! Best memba of da year 4eva!!
> ...



Chris is very deserving as well, but you've most definitely earned it, Mike!


----------



## Dene (Jan 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > *Meanest Member* goes to Stefan Pochmann [...] Dene is the runner-up
> ...



Yes, I've been far too civil as of late. More stirring-up is needed.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 22, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Oh, and much thanks to David for a great writeup of the results - very well done!



qq did most of it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and much thanks to David for a great writeup of the results - very well done!
> ...



Oh, well then very well done, qq!


----------



## Stefan (Jan 22, 2010)

Dene said:


> Yes, I've been far too civil as of late. *More stirring-up is needed.*


Wait, what? It's 2010 already, didn't we agree that this year we'll go for *nicest* member?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 22, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> *Most Improved Noob goes to ChrisBird.* He was once just another youtube noob trying to get more subscriptions, but he's gotten much better and gained a lot of respect since then. More people should follow in his footsteps!



Yay =D


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 22, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> *Best Post (overall)* goes to pentrixter for his Review of Main 3x3x3 Cube Models.


Is it possible for a Mod to go change the post to update it with the new cubes?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 22, 2010)

Doesn't anybody find it ironic that pentrixer got "Best Post" and "Most Deserved Ban" o.0


----------



## Dene (Jan 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I've been far too civil as of late. *More stirring-up is needed.*
> ...



Did we really? I don't recall arranging something silly like that >.< .
But if that's the aim, then it's on! Prepare to go down g-unit!


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 22, 2010)

What about me?


----------



## joey (Jan 22, 2010)

Woo, gender confused.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 22, 2010)

joey said:


> Woo, gender confused.


I wonder why.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 23, 2010)

I really thought it would be Dene for gender confused, even some of the more prominent members think she's a guy!


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 23, 2010)

Why have people got confused with Dene, I've never been confused with him.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 23, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, I'm honored. And I'm glad I got it for 2009, since I won't have all that Forum competition participation for 2010. And I agree that Chris deserves the same credit for being an all-around awesome helpful member.



Mike you definitely deserve it, well done Sir! I appreciate the mentions for most helpful member, and I am really excited that one of my surprise challenge threads got a mention! I was hoping people would like those 

Chris


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 23, 2010)

Wait wait...
Let's get this straight, Is Dene a HE or SHE?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 23, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> Wait wait...
> Let's get this straight, Is Dene a HE or SHE?



Yes.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> Wait wait...
> Let's get this straight, Is Dene a HE or SHE?



no other options?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 23, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> Wait wait...
> Let's get this straight, Is Dene a HE or SHE?



He is a he, but not a she he she he. What about me?
Am I a he?
The rest is a mystery.
o and dene is she plz


----------



## Anthony (Jan 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait wait...
> ...



No. He's most definitely not a he. Just leave her alone and let him live his own life!


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 23, 2010)

Anthony said:


> No. He's most definitely not a he. Just leave her alone and let him live his own life!





OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone one else figure that Dene is in the middle?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIzeDm3eUdY

deney baby


----------



## Anthony (Jan 23, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Anyone one else figure that Dene is in the middle?



Doubling up would be more accurate.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm stupid and I failed.:fp


----------

